# In-Ceiling Speakers 5.1 Setup



## BadBird (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I've been renovating my house lately and soon I will be ready to install the in-ceiling speakers in the rec room/theater. The room is about 15'x12'. I used 5/8" drywall in the ceiling with 2 layers of safe n sound. The framing in the ceiling is 2x10. I've already run the 12 gauge wire to where I want the speakers to go. 

I need help choosing the best speakers. I am finding there are many options and I am really not sure what brand/model to buy. I am going with a 5.1 system. I need 4 in-ceiling speakers for the two fronts and backs, as well as a sub and center channel speaker. My budget for the speakers and sub is about $1500. From my research, I think I will need aim-able tweeters to get the best sound, but maybe there is something I haven't considered. 

I'll be using an Ikea unit like this - http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S59084187/ It will take up the entire wall so in-wall speakers are not an option. 

The TV will hang on the wall and fill up most of the space. I'm looking at getting a 65" TV. 

The center speaker will need to have a somewhat low profile so it doesn't block viewing of the TV. 

I would appreciate some advice and what speakers and sub to get. Thank you.


----------



## Zee (May 8, 2010)

I won't suggest any brands, but, please, try and find a way to bring all the fronts to the the cabinet. If you are going to have the FL/FR in the ceiling, you may as well have the centre up there, too... Just use something with pivoting tweeters at least, if not pivoting drivers, too.

Z...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally I would not recommend any in-ceiling or in-wall speakers for your budget.

What type of sub are you looking for? In-wall also? In-room? 

I agree with Zee, if you must go in-ceiling you should place the center up there as well.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

BadBird,
Some suggestions for you to contemplate on:
1) Strongly advise *shifting the HT orientation 90 degrees to the right* (i.e. have the screen/front speakers along the diagram's right wall, place the seating area in the middle of the room with the seat's back aligned with the room entrance opening's right edge, and seats in the middle of the room, top to bottom wise (i.e. away from side walls/windows and back wall/closet).
2) I agree with the other posters, *if there is a way to NOT use in-ceiling for the front L/C/R speakers, this will provide the best audio results* (aka convince the "Boss" to scrap the IKEA unit!).
3) In-ceiling speakers for the surrounds are fine, however their placement in your diagram (directly above the seating area and in a corner is far from ideal.
4) Sitting in/near a room corner will make getting proper bass response challenging.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------

